#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for IDEAZ: Starting Duplicate Threads

## FaaDoO-Engineer

User: IDEAZ
Infraction: Starting Duplicate Threads
Points: 1

Administrative Note:


> Infractino for Starting Duplicate Threads



Message to User:


> Hi IDEAZ
> 
> Please make sure you do not start any duplicate threads in the future. Also make sure you choose the right section for starting your threads.
> 
> - Admin








  Similar Threads: threads introductions Infraction for prasanjeet roy: Duplicate Post Infraction for vinsocorp: Creating Useless Threads! Infraction for konvict1947: Use Proper eading of threads Infraction for divyasri: Irrelevent Threads

----------

